# We're such " *******"



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

to reinforce the fact that i am not trying to be " black" heres some white rappers besides EMINEM ( who im not a huge fan of)

Slug who is actually from MINNESOTA









Aesop Rock
[/img]http://erasoul.homestead.com/files/aesop2.jpg







http://www.tellusradio.no/events/events_april/EL_producto.jpg







http://www.crammed.be/ssr/graphics/phax/phax01.jpg







http://www.hiphopcore.net/interviews/copywrite01.jpg







http://www.hiphopcore.net/artists/p_mcserch01.jpg







http://www.bokson.net/download/artiste/sagefrancis.2.jpg







http://www.soundsmag.org/IMG/jpg/sage_francis.jpg







http://www.ratheruggedman.com/pics/opening_ra_title.gif








http://www.mtv.com/shared/media/images/artist/h/high_and_the_mighty/az_official/376x180.jpg

theres more to

my point is all of these cats are white people who rap & are obviously into Hip Hop, just like myself, but none of them, along with myself are *******. That'd be like saying White Jazz Musicians want to be black because they are part of a African American Culture.

Matter of fact ROCK & ROLL was originally started by black people to, but like many other things was stolen by corprorate white america. Just ask Little Richard or Chuck Berry

it just bothers me that people think im some corny tool from the burbs whos trying hard to be down with black people, its not like that at all, on this site, especially on this site, everyone should be open minded.

btw, i don't care, if you don't like the fact that i made this post.

Peace


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Aesop Rock


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

El-P


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Non Phixion


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Copywrite ( as seen in my signature)










3rd Bass ( the original white rappers, before Vanilla Ice & Eminem)










from my homestate Sage Francis 


















The High & Mighty


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i fuckin hate rap music.....why do they try to look so hard and 'down with the kids mannnn'

gil scott heron
public enemy

thats all i need,those other wankers can suck my dick


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

for the record, i always thought you were black... so i dont know if thats good or bad or whatever... just thought youd like to know.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

You tell it like it is JC ! Don't be afraid to speak your mind ! :lol:

I detest the vast majority of rap, but some it's OK. Like you say, Public Enemy etc. It's the whole 'attitude' and the terrible need for 'respect' that does my head in. But then again, I'm white and middle class, so what would you expect.

Anywho, Snoop Doggy Dog has a great website when you can translate normal english into his, er, shizzle language. It's great fun.

Fo'shizzle, cuz! (Medium rare, with extra horse radish please.)

http://www.asksnoop.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Yall be forgetting Da greatest white hip hop star of all time...








(alt +p)


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Get with the times Narcotic. THIS is Vanilla Ice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Martin & JC, thats the problem, theres a huge stereotype about rap, that all of it is negative. That is not the case, there are lots of rappers, some along the lines of even Public Enemy that are positive. Thats the problem with mainstream corporate america, they give people the wrong perception of things.

Vanilla Ice doesn't even count

i could add the Beastie Boys to that list to

Blake, ok you thought i was black, i find it funny how people think im back just cuz of the " brotha" in my name. Shiiiiiiiiiet Hulk Hogan used to say " brothaaaaaaaaaaaaaa " all the time.

Brotha is a word, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

nothing about your name or the word brotha, and i say brother a lot, except i say brozeph...i guess just the way you phrased things , you sound like all the black dudes i know. its cool though, just an observation, no harm meant. seriously...

and Hulk Hogan is the king of the universe. Still. Hollywood Hogan? not so much, but Hulkamania forever!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Blake it must be because i include my ebonic hip hop slanguage on this website full of proper speaking " intellects".


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im sorry im maybe old fashioned but i know when an artist actually sings,or indeed plays a musical instrument from the heart..

public enemy are rated highly not by just me, because they sang how they felt and they meant it ! thats the difference,today we seem to live in a culture of...ive got the biggest house,ive got the best 'crib' ive got the best car

in my avatar is a man called paul weller,he was in a band called 'the jam' then 'the style council' then he went solo.....and hes still around 30 years later,the reason why he is around is for the fact that he will not and he dares not to sell out and make records for the sake of just making money,and also without trying to make a connection between me and paul weller if you were to listen to alot of his lyrics he is indeed living in a very introspective if not dp,ed world.....hes arrogent,hes moody,hes vocally spitefull,he doesnt like himself very much'he doesnt seem to like life......thats weller and hes the man ive related to for the past 20 years ...paul weller has been quoted as saying that

'98 % of the time im out of it'

thats the way he deals with life,that seems to be the way i deal with life...i have my weeks where everything is fine and then boom ! i spend three days escaping it all in a haze of booze...

im missing a layer of skin and the way i protect my very being is by using alcohol...i just cannot get through the day without something getting me so angry that i need alcohol...maybe im weak willed,and i know that alcohol will kill me,but so will hypocrytical views by idiosycratic parasites


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

I've met Slug before. I live in good ol' Minneapolis. He's cool as hell. I love love love love atmosphere and aesop rock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

^ wow and you had the nerve to call me a " ******"

sad, very sad


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

This thread has me confused as hell?

I'm white, have a shaven heard and I wear jack boots at times. I also love playing the blues more than anything on this earth. Oh the paradox, how could I possibly live with myself you ask? This skin head, white boys obvioulsy confused as to wear he should 'fit in'. But hey, does it really matter what colour, nationality, race, creed, political alignment, or f**king shoe size you are? You can try and place me into a neat little stereotypical slot in some attempt to understand where I'm coming from, but you must remember that it only exists in your own mind. Stick to judging and bettering yourself, not others. End of story.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

my point (just me mind you) is that i think rap has turned into a joke...but im an old fart that used to wear leg warmers and breakdance


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

JC, many people would agree with you, but there is an indiependent movement in which there are alot of good rap artists. Thats where i get alot of my inspiration from.

Don't be fooled by what you see on TV & hear on the radio...

Also in your very own country of England there are some quality rap artists such as Roots Manuva, Rodney P & Black Twang.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im just more of a soul/reggae/ska kinnda person


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

thats cool, i like reggae & soul music myself.

can't front on 70's funk & soul music, its great, without it, Rap wouldn't even be around today.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tis a matter of taste, nothing more.

Except for Irish boybands who should be removed from the gene pool.


----------

